

How CMU Increased the Proportion of Women in Computer Science From 7% to 42% - Flopsy
http://blog.play-i.com/carnegie-mellon-study-on-gender-and-computer-science/

======
marcochiang
This is great! Love what they're doing but more needs to be done than just
changing the curriculum to tell women how CS and tech can change the world.
Let them SEE it by empowering them to build cool things. #hackathonplug

Universities should encourage creativity and building and IMHO I feel that
building websites is so easy to do and can be done in 5 minutes with the right
tools. This shows true power in the hands of the user - to be creative and
ship products at lightning speed. I taught a room full of business majors how
to build their own personal website in 20 minutes. It takes 5 minutes if
you've done it once before.

Link to my tutorial:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yaz2WMY3taY&feature=c4-overvi...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yaz2WMY3taY&feature=c4-overview&list=UUjG7kCWl6i4daMoRsjCTrSw)

